# Allpress Espresso, Shoreditch-East London



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Allpress had a stand at the coffee festival and served me a very nice Cortado. I liked this particular stand because it was plain and simple. La Marzocco Strada with a Mazzer electronic. Thought I'd visit their East London shop after work today. The place is at the end of Brick Lane and if you wasn't looking for it you would miss it. The Baristas are all women, 3 of them and I asked for a double espresso and a small cappa. I was told to be seated and the wait for them was a little lengthy but didn't mind because they had music playing and the place was full of East London hipsters which is not a bad thing. coffee arrived. Drank the espresso which for me was nice (Redchurch espresso blend) but didn't like it served in the same size cup that the small cappa came in so lost marks there for me. The cappa came with chocolate on top which I didn't ask for and I thought to myself the latte art must of gone tits up so she disguised it with chocolate but the taste wasn't bad even with the chocolate on. Still a nice place to visit if you are around the area. Drank them and left.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

That Redchurch blend is really, really nice.


----------

